# Mit OPC in die Zukunft -  2. OPC Forum in Haar bei München



## Gerhard Bäurle (30 September 2005)

Guten Tag,

OPC ist heute weltweit die Standardschnittstelle für 
die Kommunikation zwischen Automatisierungs-
komponenten verschiedener Hersteller. 

Beim *2. OPC Forum* am 18.10.2005 in Haar bei München 
erhalten Sie Antworten auf alle Fragen wie

Warum ist OPC so erfolgreich? 
Welche Vorteile bringt OPC?
Wo wird OPC heute eingesetzt?
Wohin entwickelt sich OPC in der Zukunft?
sowie alle Informationen zu den neuesten Trends – von Data Access bis Unified Architecture – aus erster Hand.

Die Plätze sind begrenzt, melden Sie sich am besten gleich jetzt an.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Anonymous (3 Oktober 2005)

high,

habt ihr schon mal an einen opc-server für linux gedacht?

reni


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 Oktober 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> high,
> 
> habt ihr schon mal an einen opc-server für linux gedacht?
> 
> reni



Hallo,

ja, es wird daran gearbeitet. 

Aktuelle Planung: Lieferbar ab Ende Januar 2006.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------

